# Squats Vs Peeps (Recruitment)



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

View attachment 13505​
I am Thulgrim Beardy, the leader of this brotherhood. You’ve been out for quite a while, so I’ll get you up to speed: While travelling in our cruiser, the Axehandler, we discovered a mysterious planet that wasn’t charted on the maps. In curiosity, we set down onto the planet, and looked around. The planet is high in marshes and jungles, but one thing struck us as odd – all the vegetation was made of a gooey, sugary substance. Then, the monsters came out of the marshmallow forest. They were terrible, and demonic. That’s when we realized why this planet wasn’t marked on the map…
(As silly as this seems, there is a well-developed and intriguing storyline to this RP.)

Rules:
No God-Modding, without permission.
Questions/comments are to be asked/said in the Recruitment Thread.
I will accept a minimum of six players.
ONE post per update.
Be sure to melt many Peeps .

Wargear: You may choose ONE main weapon, and ONE sidearm.

Main Weapon: 

Plasma Gun: Excellent medium-ranged, rapid firing weapon. Plasma burns deep holes in which no marshmallow can recover.

Flamer: Great for short-ranged burning and area-effect. Fries marshmallows a deep black (and gives off the smell of smores).

Meltagun: Excellent for precision-firing. Close-ranged, but can burn a hole all the way through even the toughest Peep.

Power Axe: Great for close combat, as the energy cleaves through Peeps with great ease.


Sidearm: 

Meltabombs (unlimited use): Great for lobbing into the fray, and will gauge deep holes into any marshmallow treat.

Power Hatchet: Great for emergency close combat defense, and can also be thrown.

Plasma Pistol: Like the Plasma Gun, but with a shorter range and slower firing rate.

Profile:

***************************
Name:
Personality:
History (optional):
Main Weapon:
Sidearm:
***************************

Some enemies:

Peep (or “Chick” Peep) – these are the common Peeps. They dwarf us (no pun intended) because they are the height of a human male. They eat their prey by getting near them and expanding, until the victim is completely absorbed into its gooey, marshmallowey body.

Rabbit Peep - these Peeps are fast, and move in bounding leaps, but a little smaller, and less resilient than their Chick cousins.

Monstrous Peep – these Peeps easily rival the size of a Tyranid Carnifex, and get even larger as they expand in order to devour their prey. Really tough to take down, but slow.

Peep Swarm - there are Chick swarms and Rabbit swarms. They act the same as their parents, but are about a fifth of their size, and rely on large numbers to cling onto their prey and devour it.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

So are we squats then?
I'll post up a character when i have time


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Yes, we are indeed space dwarves :biggrin:


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

This.... this is ridiculus.

I love it 

I will keep a look on this one.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Space Dwarfs fighting... peeps...:shok::wacko::crazy:

Very, very weird. It sounds both hilarious and crazy. But I'm not sure if I'll join. Might join, might not.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Dwarves?

in space?

but...?

I must think of a equally stupid character for this...


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Indeed you must. Little men with large beards fighting giant marshmallow Peeps. Genius, if I may honk my own horn :wink:.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

My knowlage of squats is fairly limited, but how hard can it be to make a space dwarf?

Name: Xelic

Age: Unknown

Personailty: Xelic is a sinister, creul, insane and evil. He cannot be trusted under any circumstances and is guilty of many crimes throughout the galaxy. He does many a very useful contribution to the group but has been known to swicth sides and betray his companions to be slaughtered.

He will always be a threat to everyone near him, currently Thulgrim keeps him in check but once his back is turned Xelic can do all sorts of horrid things. If Thulgrim was to suffer a nasty 'accident' then Xelic could unleash his full evil upon the others...

History: Who knows what sort of evil Xelic has got up too in his long life, but even he has forgotten and during that time lost all sense of guilt or mercy. It was once said that Xelic was a good man, but alas no longer.

Apperance: Xelic is average squat height but isn't as strong as some of his brethren, and unlike other squats he has no beard!!! he is cover by a dark hood and cloak and his body is largely made of bionics. Such as a bionic eye and implants.

Weapons: Meltagun and a plasma pistol.

Other: Xelic has an extremely minor psyhic potentail which allows him to see the dark thoughts within the minds of others. apart from this it does nothing else.

I've made him EVIL! I hope this isn't godmodding.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> If Thulgrim was to suffer a nasty 'accident' then Xelic could unleash his full evil upon the others...


Well this can prove very helpful :wink:.

We need at least four more players before this can start. I already planned out the updates behind the RP, and I can assure you, it will be funny, yet still suspensful .


----------



## Drannith (Sep 18, 2010)

Still looking for players? It sounds crazy and fun and I have been wanting to get into an RP for a bit now.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Still looking for players? It sounds crazy and fun and I have been wanting to get into an RP for a bit now.


Yeah, but nobody is going to join aside from you and Karak . If you want to join an RP though, you can join The Guards of Thorgir 2. I've got a bunch of players, but I can always use one more .

Edit: Oh, and you've got until 7:00am tomorrow before the Action thread goes up... :threaten:


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Its a pity this RP couldn't go ahead, dwarves vs marshmellows was a brilliant idea...


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

What?

Not more people is interested in this?

Hmmm, my only problem is that i can't come up with a character.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Its a pity this RP couldn't go ahead, dwarves vs marshmellows was a brilliant idea...


Lol, thanks you. Since this thing will never get off the ground, I'm going to copy/paste the list of events for all to see!:

Events:
1) We set down, and look around. Players comment on the scenery. We have AI characters.

2)	A Chick Peep emerges from the forest, and one lone Squat touches it, just to be sucked in. The remaining AI characters fire bolters, but to no effect. We must kill them.

3)	We realize that the world is hostile, and head back to the Axehandler. It is overrun in marshmallow growth. We enter the vegetation, and encounter a group of Rabbit Peeps drinking by a lake. We kill them.

4)	We search for a way off the planet, and find the dying corpse of a Tau. He tells us to take his Relay, and get to a good position in order to contact a Tau fleet that may pick it up. We move on, and encounter more Peeps.

5)	We keep going and discover a group of Tau. They help us, and we take turns sleeping. A Monstrous Peep comes in the night, and attacks us. We kill it.

6)	We sleep, just to find them gone with the Relay, and they left a note. The note says that they trimmed off Thulgrim’s beard and took off. Thulgrim gets enraged, and goes after them, following the boot trails in the marshmallow. He swears to cut off the leader’s penis when he finds him. A group of Peep Rabbits attack.

7)	We take a shortcut, hoping to cut off the renegades. It takes us through a marsh, where Peep swarms jump out of the water and attack us. We hold them off.

8)	We find the group, but they take off after seeing us. We, being Squats, are slow, especially in water. They take off. We chase after them. We then find them holding off a mob of Peeps. We help them out.

9)	The squad take off their helmets, and reveal that they are actually Gue’vesa. Thulgrim demands revenge for his beard, and the Squats surround him. Thulgrim demands to take his penis. The others say that an extraction vessel is coming at certain locations. The Squats take off laughing, the Gue’vesa crying in pain.

10)	Chanting a victory song, the Squats soon stumble upon an open nest. Driven by curiosity, they go inside. In there, they find a huge Peep, who comes after them. We have to hold it off, but can’t kill it.

11)	We run out of the tunnel, but the Peep follows us, and expands quickly. We make a hilarious run to the coordinates, and encounter Peeps hailing to their queen.

12)	We arrive at the place, and have to hold off the advancing swarm along with the Gue’Vesa.

13)	The ship arrives and we get on board, just as the queen fills up the space. We take off, and this is how the Squats got into the Tau Codex.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Lol.

The best part is that they get into the codex.

You should write fluff for gw, this is at least as good as Matt wards new stuff.

[And i'm serious.]


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

DestroyerHive said:


> Lol, thanks you. Since this thing will never get off the ground, I'm going to copy/paste the list of events for all to see!:
> 
> Events:
> 1) We set down, and look around. Players comment on the scenery. We have AI characters.
> ...


See? a brilliant idea


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Thank you both for your kind words :wink:. They warm my heart!


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Man, and here i thought i was the only Squat lover. Man, if only, but my units being deployed, good luck!!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Man, and here i thought i was the only Squat lover.


I'm not a squat lover, nor a squat hater. I just thought they'd be the perfect guys to match up with Peeps!  No other races would fill their role properly (well, maybe Orks, but without plasma/fire weapons they're useless against marshmallow candy).


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

DestroyerHive said:


> cut off the leader’s penis


wat.......


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Ey, orks have plasma fire weapons.

Kustom mega blasta and the classic burna. Also the skorcha.

And i also agree.

Wat?


----------

